
Simple method for computing distance between point and an ellipse - 0xfaded
http://wet-robots.ghost.io/simple-method-for-distance-to-ellipse/
======
sharnett
Very interesting! I explored this method and compared it to Newton's method,
you may like it:
[https://github.com/sharnett/point_to_ellipse/blob/master/poi...](https://github.com/sharnett/point_to_ellipse/blob/master/point_to_ellipse.ipynb)

~~~
gylpm
I found a paper using a similar idea (but using a different method to step the
parameter) to find the orthogonal projection onto curves. It also converges
quadraticaly, and seems a little faster through my experiments.
[http://www.geometrie.tugraz.at/wallner/sproj.pdf](http://www.geometrie.tugraz.at/wallner/sproj.pdf)

------
0xfaded
OP here

This blog post was subject of yesterday's Ask HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15110162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15110162))

I haven't written something like this up in a long time, so feedback
appreciated.

Thank you

~~~
sudders
Congrats on the find, although I'm not familiar with any of the material
presented it's a clear and nicely written Blog Post.

